# Losing eye sight



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otter*

Otter

I am so very sorry to hear about Nellie going blind, and I've never had a blind dog, but I know people have dealt with it on this forum.

I just googled this and came up with lots, How to Help a Senior Dog that is going blind?
Google


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you determined the cause of her blindness?
A friend laid a specific textured rug runners in front of doorways that the dog traveled often to help the dog orient...


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

My childhood spaniel went blind from cataracts at 3. As long as you don't move anything around then they pretty much remember the way around your house. Mine ran into the wall daily though as she was trying to get through the doorway to guide her. Also make she to let her know whoever touches her is around so it doesn't startle her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our granddog, 14 y/o Cocker Spaniel, was here for a visit recently. She has diminished sight from cataracts. I think one eye might be completely blind. She did pretty well in unfamiliar surroundings. 

She isn't deaf so I was able to say her name and then touch her. She would whip around and look at me. 

Our daughter's JRT (R.I.P. Webster) was partially blind and deaf. And he was reactive. They kept a long wrapping paper tube around for when they had to wake him. A gentle touch and he often would snap. The cardboard tube couldn't hurt him. Once awake he was fine.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Joey has been blind in one eye since he came to us (shot with a pellet gun  ), and he has a cataract in the other. He still has some vision, but it is limited. When I give him a treat he doesn't see my hand at all and I touch his nose with the goodie so he knows where it is. I find that he is better in the light than in the dark. I turn on the light on the stairs to go up to bed, or he sits at the bottom of the stairs. I put a nightlight in my bedroom for him. We seldom go for a walk at night as he is just too uneasy and I would have to drag him down the street. I keep a bell on the cat so he knows where he is so Kitty doesn't startle him. He seems to be alright with furniture placements, even though I do tend to move it fairly often, but when outside, he has clunked into fences and car bumpers, so I guide him well with the leash. 

Sam's vision is quite fine and he lets Joe know by his reaction if there is a squirrel or oncoming dog or cat that requires his attention when we are walking. Sam perks up, Joe looks at him and then as if Sam tells him, he looks towards the subject of their attention.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joe and Sam's Mom said:


> Sam's vision is quite fine and he lets Joe know by his reaction if there is a squirrel or oncoming dog or cat that requires his attention when we are walking. Sam perks up, Joe looks at him and then as if Sam tells him, he looks towards the subject of their attention.


 That's sweet, Sam is a seeing eye dog for Joe! 

My Toby is not quite 8 years old. He has no vision from his left eye, due to a congenital cataract. At first he had a slight amount of peripheral vision, but it enlarged this year. He also got a cataract in his right eye that is growing. He'll be getting double cataract surgery next Thursday with a very long recovery period. We hope this restores his vision. We decided to do this now, based on the recommendation of his ophthalmologist who followed him since his puppy days, but primarily because we hope he has at least 6 or 7 good years left and we didn't want to wait until he was much older. He's started to bump into things more and his sense of smell skyrocketed this year, so it's time. We keep the furniture in the same spot, when we don't have renovations going on and he seems to do fine.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful, old soul Nellie looks to be. I have no experience with blindness but when my senior, Maggie, was going deaf we never approached her from behind and made sure she had a safe place away from my granddaughter who was a toddler at the time since she startled easily. 

Hugs to your beautiful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is really a beautiful girl. I think dogs adjust much better than humans do (i am legally blind now due to diatetic macular edema and cataracts and can't read paper, books, etv, and have my computer screen set on big and use magnifying glass to read. I can not longer sew andembroidry, and can't see tv clearly and had to give up driving over 2 years ago. And i don't like any of this at all. But, about dogs and eyesight.

Our buck developed trouble seeing in the dark and also depth perception in the light. He probalby also had some trouble seeing in the light as well. We had never seen him like walki into walls or furniutre. Our first clue of problems was when a leaf would blow by a couple of feet in front of him and he would jumpst bak and yelp like something had hit him. This from a very muscular 95 pound golden who had never been scared of anything.

Our walls are a slightly off white in livingroom and hall our bedroom is in the back of the house and across the hall are the two spare bedroom s( use to be ourboys rooms). Hubby is a cross country tyrucker and i always felt safter with buck sleep in the one front corner bedroom. We even called it "buvk's room".

As i said, the hall is off white, but the doors are dark. It wa our thing at night for me to tell buck it wa time to go night-night and he would trotdown the ahll and run into the bedroom, jump on the bed and wait for me to walk in with 2 treats and put them on his pillow. By the way, he knew he wa to get 2 and if i onlyput one on there, he would follow me out of the room. Also til the day he died he trotted rather than walk except when on leash,.

Anway, one night, for some reason his bedroom door was shut and he just flat ran right into it instead of dark room. I knew then his night vision was not good. After that i left the side curtain open so a certain am ount of light would shine in thre at night and made sure the door was never shut.

He had gotten to where he was scared to go off the patio at night and one of us would have to walk off with him to do his buinsess. It was heart breaking to see that powerful dog scared like that. And this is strange. If we were out in the front yard and he wa off leash, he just hall bug was glued to one of our legs. But put him on a leash and he would be ahead of us. We think he felt safe on the leash because he knew he was connected to us.

He was proba bly ab out 11 when his vision troubles started and we lost him at 12 yrs. 3 months to heart attack. But we feel he did really enjoy life despite his vision problems that last year and half or so. We jsut made sure nothing wa movied, shoes, etc wre not left laying around, etv.

Good luck with your beautiful girl. Oh, ana a great story is the story of fair ellen a collie who was born blind. I read it way, way, way back in high school and recently googled it. She lived a long, healthy life and even had puppies...never knew she was different from any other dog as he was born blind.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would want to make sure that her loss of vision is not caused by something painful, such as glaucoma or PU. They are so stoic that you would perhaps not know the suffering she is having. Medication may or may not help her vision but could help with any discomfort.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Karen and all,

I just wanted to post a follow up and say thanks for the replies and concerns.

We took Nellie to an ophthalmologist this past Monday. She was diagnosed with _Golden Retriever_ Uveitis and Glaucoma. She is definitely blind in one eye and most likely the other eye. The doctor said the pressure in her blind eye is really high, high in her other eye as well. This pressure is likely causing her severe headaches too. Not too happy with our regular vet right now. Wish we knew this sooner.

She is on two different kinds of eye-drops now to (hopefully) reduce this pressure. She goes back next week to see if the pressure goes down. If it does, good, she will stay on eye-drops the rest of her life. If the pressure is still high, one option is to inject the eye with something that, for lack of a better term, kills the eye and eliminates the pain. Another option is removing the eye.

The doctor said this (the eye drops) is an aggressive treatment and should start to help quickly. There's a 50/50 chance of the drops working.

We think is must be working/helping because Nellie just acts like she feels better. Moving more, quicker step in her walk, and so on. So, lets hope it helps and she isn't in pain; no headaches.

Moral of the story, if something doesn't seem right, get another opinion regardless of what your regular vet says...

Thanks.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl. Hope the new meds help. Club Gold's Cooper was blind the last 18 months of his life. You could hardly tell. We kept him around familiar things, but he even did a couple trips up to the cabin with us. He was totally in love with Morgan, so if we really needed him to move, we would just put Morgan in front of him and he would follow her anywhere. He went blind overnight from SARDS, which I believe was caused by overuse of Baytril.
Coooper even did Howloween that year, we made him a Jack in the box to protect him from the puppies. The box sure didn't stop him from wanting Princess Morgan, lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis, but am glad you got Nellie seen by an ophthalmologist. I hope the drops work and she won't need the eye killed/removed. 

We are one week post double cataract removal surgery with our Toby. He was on 3 drops 6 times a day, then one of the drops was switched to another after one eye developed higher pressure, and today we were able to drop one medication completely. We stop one of the other drops on Sunday before a recheck on Monday. The hope is we will be able to keep Toby on one or two drops for the rest of his life and his vision will be better than before the surgery. Our other hope is to keep his eyes free of pain. 



> *Moral of the story, if something doesn't seem right, get another opinion regardless of what your regular vet says...
> *


I totally agree with you! In other posts I may seem too zealous to posters in recommendations to get a dog experiencing eye issues to an ophthalmologist instead of a regular veterinarian, but these specialists can detect things with their specialized training and equipment that regular veterinarians cannot. With eyes, time matters and the consequence of waiting too long is blindness or chronic pain that may ultimately result in removal or killing of the eye. It's really about the quality of life for the dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Otter,

I missed your thread first time around - and just wanted to say what a beautiful face Nellie has, and give a little cheer for being almost 14!

But now I see your update, too, and I'm so glad the specialist was able to give her some drops to help ease the pressure. Poor girl - who knew dogs get headaches?  I sure didn't.

I really hope the drops help.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just another quick follow up... Nellie went to the ophthalmologist yesterday afternoon to see if the eye drops are working. 

The pressures in her eyes are down to normal! We are very happy about that. We thought they were working because Nellie seemed to have a little more spunk lately. Acting as if she felt better - headaches gone maybe? Who knows. She never answers me when I ask her how she feels... 

So she has to continue the two different drops 3 times a day for the next three weeks when she will have another checkup on her eyes. Hopefully, the drops continue to work and maybe the medication will be adjusted at that point.

Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otter*

Otter

I am so happy to hear that Nellie saw the opthamologist and the eye drops are working.
Nellie is so precious looking!!

Debles on here gives her dog Gunner eye drops-I'm sure she can share alot with you.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/2789-debles.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy you updated and her pressures are going down! 

We're also giving lots of drops--but fortunately we are down to one medication six times a day! 

Let us know how her recheck goes!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is wonderful news! I am so happy for Nellie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO SO glad you got her in and they were able to bring her pressures down. I pray it continues. She is such a beautiful girl. Hugs and ear rubs to her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> <snip> Please keep us posted.


Will do. She goes next week for another followup.

Here's a picture of her from last weekend.
Thanks.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah what a sweet face! Glad her pressure is down and she is not suffering from the pain......just give her lots of love. You are one of the lucky ones to have her around for 14 years.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a beautiful old soul, don't know how I missed this thread. Just wanted to say what a good mommie you are to Nellie to follow up with a specialist. Give her a belly rub from us!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We have friends who had a blind Golden. They had 8 Goldens really. And one of the other dogs became the blind ones seeing eye dog. It was really special. I don't think anyone trained them, it just happened.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a quick update for those that asked to be kept up-to-date....

My wife took Nellie in for another follow up with the eye doctor yesterday.
Unfortunately, the pressure is way up in her left eye. The reading was 60 and should be something like 12 or 15. 

Poor thing has an ulcer on her left eye too which needs additional drops. That's 3 different drops now for her eyes.

Her options now are eye removal, or the injection into the eye. She is scheduled for the injection in a couple weeks. The procedure is pretty quick I guess but they will have to sedate her. Hope it isn't too hard on her since she is nearly 14.

The injection has an 80% chance of success. I guess sometimes it has to be done a second time.

Other than her being blind, and likely having headaches from the high pressure, she seems ok. She's an old lady and sleeps a lot. She still enjoys eating, knows when we are there, wags her tail, and gets up to go out and takes short walks. Seems generally happy. 

Ian'sgran, as far as one of the other Golden's being her seeing eye dog goes(?), well, we are down to just two; Nellie and Barkley. Barkley (3 on 12/24) has never been too friendly to Nellie. I don't see him helping her...


Thanks.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Otter said:


> Just a quick update for those that asked to be kept up-to-date....
> 
> My wife took Nellie in for another follow up with the eye doctor yesterday.
> Unfortunately, the pressure is way up in her left eye. The reading was 60 and should be something like 12 or 15.
> ...


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about the pressure being 60 and the ulcer. Please please keep us posted on the injection. We may be facing this with some fibrin in Toby's right eye--will find out next Monday. I'm hoping we don't need to do this, for obvious reasons. 

As far as the higher pressures causing headaches--is she on a hypertensive medication? Toby's ophthalmologist put him on Amlodipine to lower his overall blood pressure, including ocular pressure. He told me his research indicates that this drug is also protective of retinas as well. We'll probably keep him on it for life now. He'll be 8 in January. 

Sending Otter good wishes with the injection and hope there is only one.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending prayers for dear Nellie and gentle hugs. I hope the treatment works and makes her more comfortable. They ask so little of us and give so much in return. Even when they are old and sugar-faced. :smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Give Tody a high-five for me: I take amlodipine too! Kindred spirits.



Dallas Gold said:


> .
> 
> As far as the higher pressures causing headaches--is she on a hypertensive medication? Toby's ophthalmologist put him on Amlodipine to lower his overall blood pressure, including ocular pressure..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Give Tody a high-five for me: I take amlodipine too! Kindred spirits.


I didn't realize dogs with PU/glaucoma and increased inflammation in the eye benefited from high blood pressure meds like this--but Toby's ophthalmologist does a lot of research and presentations at conferences and he insisted we do this before Toby's surgery.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Amazing the procedures and cross-over drugs that are in use today. I take it to keep my blood pressure on the low side: 115/55. It's a way of protecting my kidneys from diabetic damage. Some dizzy spells but better than dialysis. :curtain:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was just directed to this thread. I am sorry about Otter's sight and hope his other eye's sight can be saved.

Our Gunner has had uveitis and glaucoma for three years. he is 8. We have been giving him 5 different drops up to 12 times a day for the last three years. Today his pressure was 50, the highest it has ever been. It went up very quickly when we increased his meds to lower the pressure! His meds were increased again as well as two pain meds as she said he must have a constant migraine. You really wouldn't know by how he acts. He is so stoic and sweet. My husband thinks it is time to remove the eye because meds seem to have stopped working and he is in pain. She was surprised he still had sight in his eye but maybe not for long. We go back tomorrow for a recheck and I will talk to them about it then. We want Gunner to be painfree.It has been a very long stressful three years.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Otter,

I've only just seen this thread and TBH doubt if I can contribute much. Am also at work and so can't spend too long on a 'thoughtful' or lengthy response, but our Border Collie Saffy went blind suddenly about 2 months ago when she was aged just 18 months. There are 2 threads on here about this under the 'Other pets' subforum and basically the first of these was a record of the incredible pain we went through with her (I thought we were going to lose her) and the equally incredible support we got from forum members here.

The second thread, however, is a more positive one about the things we have done, such as attaching bells to both our dogs' collars, getting toys with bells in them and getting what has turned out to be Saffy's favourite toy, the Babble Ball. The 2nd thread is possibly worth a read, though as I said, it might well not be because I am talking about a more-or-less puppy BC and you refer to an older Golden (who looks absolutely GORGEOUS, by the way - hugs to Nellie from us and licks from Abbie and Saffy).

I haven't honestly had time to read this thread fully, and indeed it looks from the skim-reading I have done as if things are looking better - I will read it thoroughly when I get more time at home.

Again, I realise we are not comparing apples with apples here, but in our case, Abbie became FAR more tolerant of Saffy since she went blind. I would honestly say that she 'lets' Saffy win in tugs-of-war where she wouldn't have before.

Anyway, in case it helps, the thread about Saffy is HERE (hope that link works), so by all means take a look and see the video footage of our two with the bells and balls, etc.

Hope it can help!
Simon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more thing I just remembered. His ophthalmologist started him on daily rimadyl the day before his surgery and he's kept him on it continuously until his eye inflammation goes down more. I never thought about Rimadyl helping eyes--just focused on the orthopedic benefits. He also told us to resume the anti-inflammatory levels of omega 3 fish oil to help with the inflammation in the eye. I don't know if Otter is a good candidate for Rimadyl but I thought I'd mention it. As far as the fish oils, we were told to stop it before the surgery since it slows clotting times. I imagine we'll need to stop again if we do the eye injection.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Nellie's eyes and probably headaches. Poor love. I really hope the injection helps her. Is there a reason you have to wait a couple of weeks before they can do the treatment? 

I'm sending all my positive thoughts her way - to feel better - and have many more bright years ahead.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> As far as the higher pressures causing headaches--is she on a hypertensive medication? Toby's ophthalmologist put him on Amlodipine to lower his overall blood pressure, including ocular pressure. He told me his research indicates that this drug is also protective of retinas as well. We'll probably keep him on it for life now. He'll be 8 in January.
> 
> Sending Otter good wishes with the injection and hope there is only one.


Send the good wishes to Nellie - she has the problems, not me. 
Please keep us posted on Toby as well.



Sweet Girl said:


> Is there a reason you have to wait a couple of weeks before they can do the treatment?


Scheduling...

Thanks everybody for the responses, suggestions, info and well wishes. We appreciate it.

Nellie is currently on rimadyl, Latanoprost drops, Dorzolamide drops, and Tobramycin (antibiotic for the ulcer) drops.

Otter.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Is there a reason you have to wait a couple of weeks before they can do the treatment?


Another quick update.... we were able to reschedule for later next week.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Otter said:


> Send the good wishes to Nellie - she has the problems, not me.
> Please keep us posted on Toby as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops:doh::doh:. So sorry, with apologies to both of you! 

Toby got the drops you mentioned except for the latanoprost. Right now we are just on the neo/poly/dex, rimadyl and the blood pressure med, along with the fish oils. 

I'm glad you got it scheduled sooner. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Otter said:


> Another quick update.... we were able to reschedule for later next week.


Oh, that is GREAT news! I'm happy to hear that. I really hope they can help Nellie feel and see better.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The Tobramycin really helped Gunner's ulcers in his eyes and they healed up great. He still gets cyclosporine drops once a day along with timolol, latanoprost, prednisone and dorzolamide. His pressure was down to 11 today but it will skyrocket back up at this point. We are going to schedule the enuculation surgery soon. He is in pain I know.

Our opthomologist would not do the needle treatment with Gunner due to the uveitis and causing more inflammation.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> The Tobramycin really helped Gunner's ulcers in his eyes and they healed up great. He still gets cyclosporine drops once a day along with timolol, latanoprost, prednisone and dorzolamide. His pressure was down to 11 today but it will skyrocket back up at this point. We are going to schedule the enuculation surgery soon. He is in pain I know.
> 
> Our opthomologist would not do the needle treatment with Gunner due to the uveitis and causing more inflammation.


I'm sorry Deb. I know this is so hard for you all as you face this.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I really hope they can help Nellie feel and see better.


Thanks. Thanks again to you and everybody for your concerns and thoughts. It is greatly appreciated.

Unfortunately, Nellie is blind. Nothing will help her see again. Our hope is to eliminate any pain she might have.

Here is a picture of her I took last Saturday (maybe Friday, I forget).
She's tired. Taking a nap.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Years ago, I had a black lab/golden mix; looked a lot like Ranger. He was my heart dog. He lost his eyesight in his right eye one day; by the time he went to the vet the next day he'd lost his left eye too. Vet said it was a hereditary trait in the lab side; I think he called it prolapsed retinas. His retinas collapsed. Absolutely no light was passing through. People have mentioned bells on doors; special carpeting etc. I also wore flip flops or bells on my shoes so he could follow me easily through the house. When we went outside I would put my foot on the step below him & tap my foot so he could guage the distance he would have to step. When I called him I always bent low so my voice would bounce to him easier. When my dog went blind the vet said to be careful because he might get snappy from not seeing things or people; but he never did. He was only 7, & he got a little depressed because he couldn't see to chase his ball. But he still ran the fence with his girlfriend next door. Oh, one other thing: sometimes he would get lost in the backyard, especially if it was windy or raining. He was a pretty vocal boy; he'd just sit down and bark his head off until I or the kids went & got him to help him back to the house. We always kept a hand on his back when we walked with him; we were his seeing eye dog. 
I now live with a 9 year old blind diabetic bullmastiff. She can find her way around the house & yard fine. But we never know if, on her slow bad days, her head hurts or if it's from her blood sugar levels. She's only on a couple of eyedrops; her eye dr. said the glaucoma seems to have reached its peak after 4 years. The left eye has shrunk considerably on its own from the meds; the right eye is constantly tearing and gooey. We use liquid tears to keep it lubricated. She's also on dorzolomide & cyclosporine. She usually has more good days than bad; still does pet therapy work twice a month. Your girl will feel so much better; and the blindness is something she can & will adjust to very easily.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just another little update...

Nellie went and had the injection in her eye yesterday. She did well. The procedure went well with no complications.

After the procedure, unfortunately, there wasn't a deep Charlton Heston type voice coming from the sky declaring "Nellie, I give you your sight back" nor a voice saying "Otter, I give you your full 70's head of hair back"...  but at least her pain should go away and she should be comfortable now. 

She was a bit groggy last night and her hips seemed a bit more wobbly than normal, but she ate and went out to do her business a few times.

This morning she seems fine. Well, as well as you'd expect an elderly lady to be. Her eye looks good too so far; no bleeding or anything. And she seems to have more strength back in her hips.

Before they took her in they measured the pressure in her eyes. Her 'bad' left eye was at 50 (normal is closer to 10) and her 'good' eye was at 10.

Hopefully before too long, her left eye pressure will be down to normal. Also, we are keeping our fingers crossed in hopes a second (or even third) injection will not be needed.

Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otter*

Otter

Thanks so much on the update for Nellie. So glad that shot went well.
Please keep us posted on her progress. I just love the Seniors!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that my thoughts and prayers are with you, and Nellie for reduced pressures in that eye. Give her a belly rub from me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm gald Nellie seems to be feeling better and that the pressure is down. I'll cross my fingers that no second injection is needed... Big kiss to her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad the injection is over and done and I hope the pressure goes down.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

She's a beautiful girl...fine Old Gold.

Here is a link to information for owners of blind dogs: Owners of Blind Dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad Nellie is feeling better.. praying the injection helped and didn't cause the uveitis to get worse.
Her case sounds so much like Gunner's. As bad as losing their eye is, we can already tell how much better he feels and I think he was already acclimated to not seeing much out of that eye anyway.


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a Jack Russell with cataracts. Blind in one eye, and could only see large shapes and light and dark in the other. She got along very well. Would occasionally clunk into a chair that we didn't push back up to a table, etc. but knew the house and yard like the back of her paw.

When we bought a canal front cottage on Hatteras Island, twice within the first five minutes Julie walked off the edge of the bulkhead. No depth perception. Never did it again, though. 

I'd take her down on the beach where she could run without running into anything.

She had a ball with a flashing LED in it that she would chase. I'd also put vanillia extract on her tennis balls to make them easier for her to find.

If she was handicapped, she didn't know it, and enjoyed her life immensely. Died of mesothelomia about two months ago, and I just got a GR pup this week.

Your dog will do fine.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Not much more I can say that everybody hasn't already said Joe, but give Nellie a BIG HUG from all of us and Barkley an extra treat for being a good boy...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs to your sweet girl. I hope she is feeling good.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again everybody for the thoughts and well wishes.

Nellie continues to be doing better. At least she acts like it. She has more spunk for sure. Her eye looks fine, she is still getting up and so on, seems to be a bit more active, and just seems a little better overall.

In fact, last night I made popcorn. She knew it (her nose is still working quite well), jumped up, and came over for hers!  She might not be able to see it, but she sure knows where it is... Popcorn is the only people food she (and our other Goldens) ever gets. And she wanted some... Even Barkley got a piece or two.

She goes next week for a follow up. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi folks.
Just a little update for those interested/following Nellie's little story here...

She had a followup yesterday afternoon with the eye doctor. Her left eye pressure was down to 3 (this is the eye that received the injection). 15-20 is normal. It was around 70 at one point as I recall. So they were happy to see 3. She still has some kind of ulcer thing going on, but the doctor I guess isn't too concerned and thinks it will heal. She has to continue antibiotic drops in her left eye for that.

Her right eye pressure was at 18. She will continue drops in that eye the rest of her life. It will also need to be monitored.

She goes back again in 3 weeks to have it all looked at again. 

So, so far, it's looking pretty good for her (as far as pain/discomfort goes). She seems pretty happy otherwise. Still likes to eat...

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. It is always nice to see things are going well. Hugs to the old gold.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad Nellie is feeling better. She looks like a very lovely old lady in her photo, just a real sweet heart. Please give Nellie a belly rub and cuddle from me. 

I hope things continue to improve from your precious girl, but if not I am sure she will be a-okay. After she seems to have a very loving mummy to insure she is cared for and with sweet looks like Nellie, how could she go wrong!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's such great news. I am so happy to hear she's doing better. Big hugs to Nellie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nellie*

Thanks for the update on Nellie.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

our Grey Hound went blind when she was 8 yrs old.
she did well being blind. you couldn't rearrange
any funiture but she was fine on steps and getting into
the car. when we went for walks in the woods our
German Shepherd would take her leash and walk
her.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi folks. Just a little update on Nellie for those interested...

She had a follow up this morning. My wife called and told me the pressure in her right eye is up to 44. Uhg. Not what we expected at all.

The ulcer in her left eye is gone. That's a little good news. She won't need any more antibiotic drops any longer in her left eye. The left eye was the one that got the injection and is 100% blind now.

Her right eye is going to get a third drop now (3 diff drops every 4 hours). It's an attempt to bring the pressure down. We'll know in a couple days if it'll work. If it doesn't, we have to consider the options. None of which are great.

Other than that, she seems fine. Although I'm sure she is still wondering why we dumb humans won't just turn the lights back on...

Thanks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Otter said:


> Hi folks. Just a little update on Nellie for those interested...
> 
> She had a follow up this morning. My wife called and told me the pressure in her right eye is up to 44. Uhg. Not what we expected at all.
> 
> ...


Aw, sorry to hear about the pressure being back up, and the blind eye. Poor love. I really hope the drops help, but if they don't, there have been so many wonderful stories here of dogs who go blind and do just fine... Don't lose hope yet!

Thanks for the continued uodates. Really sending you some positive wishes. Kiss for Nellie. :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Life is sure tough for your sweet girl. Hope it's getting better.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi folks.

Just another little update on ol'Nellie. She saw the ophthalmologist today and had her pressures checked. Left eye=5, right eye=3. 

Yeah! :dblthumb2 :dblthumb2 :dblthumb2

That's good news. Her drops are being dropped from 3 different kind to just one. :dblthumb2 And she doesn't go back for another month. And(!), if the pressure remains down in her right eye, we may get to stop the drops all together. Yahoo.

Nellie turns 14 tomorrow. Nice birthday gift, eh?
Oh, but don't say happy birthday. The party and cake is tomorrow. I'll post a pic or two (hopefully) and you can say happy birthday then! 

Go Nellie! :You_Rock_


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello. I just wanted to update some of you folks that have been kind of enough to keep Nellie in your prayers that we lost sweet Nellie yesterday. 

She ended up having nasal cancer. Things went from bad to worse over the weekend. We did what was best for her.

Nellie was a real sweetheart. She came home to us over 14 years ago. She outlived her brother, all her puppy playmates, saw my children go through elementary school, middle school, high school and off to college.

I just hope the Rainbow Bridge is real and she is with Henry and Giggles right now.

We loved her beyond belief. She is pain free and at rest now.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Nellie. She was a beautiful girl, and I always looked for the updates on her. My thoughts are with you. Sounds like Nellie had a wonderful full life, but that doen't make now any easier. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sad to read this. My thoughts are with you. It sounds like Nellie was an absolute treasure who was adored by you and your family. I'm sure her life was wonderful and full of love right to the end.

Thinking of you..


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Was just catching up on Nellie's thread, so so sorry to hear that she is gone...my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family...RIP sweet Nellie...


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*@Otter*

edited to add: I just read your updated status. I'm so sorry to read of Nellie's passing. 


Uveitis and Glaucoma

We have a 15 yr. old senior mix that has had bloodshot eyes for over a year. She has been on multiple treatments, including eye drops with prednisone (?), atropine and antibiotics. She is currently on doxycycline as a systemic antibiotic. Our vet has put the yellow drops in her eyes to check for ulceration, but I have never seen him check her pressures. Her eye get steadily more red as the day goes on. She does not blink or rub. She also has cataracts. Is the eye redness a symptom that would be seen in uveitis and/or glaucoma? Thanks so much. :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Nellie. She had a wonderful life of 14 years with you but I know it is still not long enough. Nellie left so many memories, they will last forever.
Rest in peace sweet Nellie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Nellie's passing. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Amberbark said:


> edited to add: I just read your updated status. I'm so sorry to read of Nellie's passing.
> 
> 
> Uveitis and Glaucoma
> ...


Get your 15 year old to a canine ophthalmologist immediately!! They are better prepared to diagnose than your regular vet when it comes to issues like uveitis or glaucoma because they have more specialized equipment. My regular vet can perform pressure checks, but they always refer to an ophthalmologist if they suspect eye diseases like those. Untreated uveitis and/or glaucoma are painful for your dog!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just want to say how sorry that Nellie has gone; we are feeling your pain, but as you said, "_She is pain free and at rest now_"....
You have our heartfelt condolences and may Nellie Rests in Peace... She was a lovely elegant lady...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to read that you lost sweet Nellie. She was a wonderful, beautiful golden girl. Rest in peace Nellie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of the passing of your beautiful, beautiful Nellie. What a grande dame she was. Godspeed sweet girl and big hugs to you.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Get your 15 year old to a canine ophthalmologist immediately!! *They are better prepared to diagnose* than your regular vet when it comes to issues like uveitis or glaucoma because they have more specialized equipment. My regular vet can perform pressure checks, but they always refer to an ophthalmologist if they suspect eye diseases like those. Untreated uveitis and/or glaucoma are *painful for your dog!*


+1000!
Absolutely get your 15 year old to the ophthalmologist. Dallas Gold is 100% correct. We've learned a lot about his stuff since last summer. Although our regular vet is very good, they are not trained in these specialized fields. Nellie's GRU was missed by our regular vet. She likely would have had less pain and maybe not have lost her eyesight had this been diagnosed earlier.

Thanks so much everybody for the comments.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Otter said:


> +1000!
> Absolutely get your 15 year old to the ophthalmologist. Dallas Gold is 100% correct. We've learned a lot about his stuff since last summer. Although our regular vet is very good, they are not trained in these specialized fields. Nellie's GRU was missed by our regular vet. She likely would have had less pain and maybe not have lost her eyesight had this been diagnosed earlier.
> 
> Thanks so much everybody for the comments.


Thank you for the recommendations. We will contact an opthalmologist down at the Center where he cardiologist resides. Again, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your precious Nellie.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Otter said:


> Hello. I just wanted to update some of you folks that have been kind of enough to keep Nellie in your prayers that we lost sweet Nellie yesterday.
> 
> She ended up having nasal cancer. Things went from bad to worse over the weekend. We did what was best for her.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. My boy passed from nasal cancer also. 13yrs, 3 months.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of beautiful Nellie. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My heart goes out to you for your loss. RIP sweet Nellie. Run free at the bridge.


----------

